# Questions With Answers from Dish at CES



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

*Vision*
To be the best provider of Video at the lowest cost.

*Locals in HD*
Still using the previously announced roadmap. Issues are bandwidth and cost/value propositions [for the smaller markets]. Enabling OTA is the early approach at this time.

*Networks*
In ongoing discussions with majors. Mark Jackson was surprised fewer networks have announced definitive plans for HD. Bandwidth is available for a few more.
*
RSNs*
Seemingly stalled working on contract negotiations. RSNs want more money for content already paid for by SD customers. (Unlike premiums who roll it into their existing contracts and pricing.) The RSN's want premium money for a product that would only be available to a small percentage of customers.

*MLB in HD Rumor*
Mark Jackson had no direct knowledge of actual status. Richard or I might try to pin down someone else.

*VOD*
Announced and coming very soon.

*VIP622 Specific questions*
*Native Passthru*
Working on technical and training issues. Tends to drive up support center calls, so has to be carefully announced.

*Side by Side PIP*
Coming pretty soon.

*5.1DD via HDMI*
Testing now, expected in the Februrary release.

*Disk Usage indicators (both overall and by program)*
Could become a backdoor feature; normal user doesn't understand DVR concept of rolling disk usage.

*Second OTA tuner*
Not supported in current 622 hardware. Future version of 622 or new model will likely support.

*16x9 format for second TV*
Not supported in the hardware today. Also perhaps in a future 622 model.

*Pocket Dish*
Support for newer Archos models has been announced (only 3rd party pocket video players supported today, looking at others as they meet DRM requirements). Will be available soon.

*HTPC Cards*
Working with Microsoft, no timeline as yet. Microsoft has to work out DRM issues to satisfy the copyright holders.

Respectfully submitted,
Tom and Richard


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Place Holder for followup Q&A


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Native Passthru being demoed on the show floor? If so, would love to gets some pictures of the screens?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tibber said:


> *16x9 format for second TV*
> Not supported in the hardware today. Also perhaps in a future 622 model.


I've seen discussions about this before... can someone explain to me just what feature people are looking for here?

I ask because... I am running my 622 in single mode, so I normally use the ViP PIP features... but I also ran S-video to the back of my TV from the unit... and when I switch my TV to that input, I get 16x9 output on my TV from the S-video connector.

So when does a user not get 16x9?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TV2 is 4x3 only. If you are using the TV2 outputs (including the TV2 RF out) to reach a second set you cannot get a 16x9 display.

Not sure why this isn't possible on the current chipset. Just add a stretch mode to make HD fill the screen (no crop). Let the TV figure out how to display the image.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

plese remnebr to fin abotu dish mexican plans
setanta sprots
new chanelcomign


----------



## Ironace (Sep 20, 2006)

tibber said:


> *Pocket Dish*
> Support for newer Archos models has been announced (only 3rd party pocket video players supported today, looking at others as they meet DRM requirements). Will be available soon.
> Respectfully submitted,
> Tom and Richard


I bought the av 500e last month and fell in love with it... so much so that this weekend I ordered the 604 wifi should be here tommorow. I hope that Dish makes a plugin for the 604!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Is Native Passthru being demoed on the show floor? If so, would love to gets some pictures of the screens?


No such luck


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Aransay said:


> plese remnebr to fin abotu dish mexican plans
> setanta sprots
> new chanelcomign


Sorry, didn't get all the answers yet, but I do see I forgot this answer. At this time, it appears Dish network is not about to enter the Mexican market. They have studied it, but haven't decided to enter anytime soon.

Tom


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

It is very disappointing that Dish did not make an announcement about new
HD content similar to Directv. HD and 1080P are the main video news and creating all the buzz at CES. Dish's press releases are about new products or applications that do not support HD. As the third largest multi video provider, it is very noticeable the lack of HD content news. Glaring.

The answer with regard to RSNs is what I suspected. The content owners want
premium prices for HD RSNs. There are many subscribers willing to pay the
premium, but the content owners want the premium spread over all subscribers
or all HD subscribers. Cable, Verizon Fios and Directv are providing HD RSNs.
The subs that want this programming are going to have to decide what programming is most important to them in choosing their multi video provider.
Dish is a little cheaper than cable and Directv, but many subs have just shelled out
the big bucks for a new HDTV, and want to see their favorite, baseball, basketball
or ice hockey team in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like it was a bad year for negotiations ... a $3/$5 price increase ($10 for some) and yet they still had trouble coming to terms with HD RSNs and local HD TV stations. Perhaps they need to do a HD Plus package like AT60 Plus where they add your local RSNs for $5 more per month.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

The issue with adding the HD RSN for $5 a month is whether the content provider
will allow it. This would in effect be an a la carte arrangement. The content provider wants its monthly fee from all subscribers. 

Also the $5 a month deal for AT60 Plus subscribers is a huge money maker for
Dish because the RSNs do not cost any where near $5.00 per month. Most are in
the $2 to $3 a month range and some are under $2 a month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hound said:


> It is very disappointing that Dish did not make an announcement about new HD content similar to Directv.


I'm kinda glad that they didn't embarrass themselves like D* has for the last couple years. Considering the Mark Jackson comment about the networks dragging their feet, D* may step into a bigger hole than their already in.

D* still hasn't learned its lesson about cashing the checks that the cheerleaders are writing. In the long run, an honest approach will hopefully pay off.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> It looks like it was a bad year for negotiations ... a $3/$5 price increase ($10 for some) and yet they still had trouble coming to terms with HD RSNs and local HD TV stations. Perhaps they need to do a HD Plus package like AT60 Plus where they add your local RSNs for $5 more per month.


I agree. I realize the cost of everything has increased but its a little easier to take the price increase if there were more national HD channels or the HD RSN's on the horizon but that doesnt sound like the case. Seems like it will be just keep the status quo for E* for the HD channels. Looks like the price increase will cover E*'s legal costs lately. It may be time to look at other providers and see where they are at with HD programming when my contract expires.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm kinda glad that they didn't embarrass themselves like D* has for the last couple years. Considering the Mark Jackson comment about the networks dragging their feet, D* may step into a bigger hole than their already in.
> 
> D* still hasn't learned its lesson about cashing the checks that the cheerleaders are writing. In the long run, an honest approach will hopefully pay off.


What whole is D in? What lesson have they not learned?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

gjh3260 said:


> I agree. I realize the cost of everything has increased but its a little easier to take the price increase if there were more national HD channels or the HD RSN's on the horizon but that doesnt sound like the case. Seems like it will be just keep the status quo for E* for the HD channels. Looks like the price increase will cover E*'s legal costs lately. It may be time to look at other providers and see where they are at with HD programming when my contract expires.


E* has seemed to lose focus with its lack of HD announcements at CES. CES this
year is definitely all about HD and 1080P. E* has announced new products
that are not HD related, and one HD announcement that brings it in line
with a common practice in the cable industry, plus the press release talks
about $20 added to a standard subscription package when most cable
companies do not charge anything extra for HD.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

tibber said:


> *Disk Usage indicators (both overall and by program)*
> Could become a backdoor feature; normal user doesn't understand DVR concept of rolling disk usage.


First, let me say that these two did a better job covering Dish/DirecTV at CES than I would have done as a full-time reporter. My deepest thanks to both of them for their hard work.

Second, thanks to Mark Jackson for taking time away from the Dish booth to thoughtfully answer our questions. He was very gracious to tell us everything that he could in covering what we wanted to know.

To address this quote, though, I'd want to drag in what happened at the Dish press conference. Someone asked Charlie how much hard drive space was devoted to VOD, and whether consumers complained about not having that chunk of space. Charlie was characteristically circumspect about the specifics, declining to say how much space was devoted to VOD and reinterating that the Dish DVRs provide more room for recordings than other DVRs, with external storage capabilities on the way.

To me, all of this suggests that we should not expect disk usage indicators any time soon, even as a back door.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd also like to thank Mark, Carl Vogel, and Dan. (For executives, I can share full names, for everyone else, I'd like to use first names). Anyway, the three of them were extremely gracious with their time on the first day of CES. They were genuine people and their interest in their commitment to customers was clear. There are phony people in the world, they were not, nor did they "condescend to talk to us"--they just talked to us. Very Nice.

As for 1080P, in another, totally separate discussion on Sunday, I found out just how 1080P is truly supported. CES wanted to run a 1080p24 channel for displays to use as well as the 1080i60 stuff. Fully 25% of the TVs did not support the whole of the official 1080p specs, especially the 1080p at 24fps and 30fps. So CES had to drop it altogether right now.

And, there is the matter of getting 1080p24 content. And that isn't likely until more TVs support it, and they won't support it until they get content, yada, you know the vicious circle. My personal, private hope is that good reviewers will mention the issue to the manufacturers and/or the 1080p brand will pull TVs that aren't compliant.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## suptech (Jul 2, 2006)

> Pocket Dish
> Support for newer Archos models has been announced (only 3rd party pocket video players supported today, looking at others as they meet DRM requirements). Will be available soon.


Can someone clarify this with Dish ?
The new / current Archos models will work with Dish ?
Or we have to wait for Dish branded versions of the new/current Archos models .
What is " soon " ?

Thanks !!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From what I gathered from the conversation, NEW Archos branded models will support Pocket Dish. I don't believe existing Archos branded models will. I'll try to verify today.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I'd also like to thank Mark, Carl Vogel, and Dan. (For executives, I can share full names, for everyone else, I'd like to use first names).


I ditto that comment and add Charlie to the list. He didn't have to hang out after the press conference with an audience of three until we were booted from the room (and continue the conversation in the hallway after being booted).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tibber said:


> *Networks*
> In ongoing discussions with majors. Mark Jackson was surprised fewer networks have announced definitive plans for HD. Bandwidth is available for a few more.


If that's true, where's Cinemax-HD???


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Dish is still arm-wrestling with HBO, which apparently wants particular bundling terms between HBO and Cinemax which were not what Dish wanted. Dish has filed a complaint with the FCC and reduced its promotion of Cinemax. I would not expect to see the addition of Cinemax HD on Dish until that dispute is resolved.


----------



## Dozoclown (Oct 25, 2005)

What does RSN stand for?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

in this context, regional sports networks (such as NESN and Fox Sports Net Midwest)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> Dish is still arm-wrestling with HBO, which apparently wants particular bundling terms between HBO and Cinemax which were not what Dish wanted. Dish has filed a complaint with the FCC and reduced its promotion of Cinemax. I would not expect to see the addition of Cinemax HD on Dish until that dispute is resolved.


Isn't this a fairly recent (like in the past couple of months) while Cinemax-HD has been available for over a year.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Hound said:


> What whole is D in? What lesson have they not learned?


The hole is the constant promises of vast amounts of HD content on D* that hasn't materialized. That's one of the major reasons I left them for E*. I waited 1.5 years for them to deliver on what they were advertising.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hound said:


> What whole is D in?


One where they've been promising HD this and HD that without the hardware to deliver it. It may be late 2007 before the satellites are operating to deliver what they originally promised for the end of 2006.


> What lesson have they not learned?


That you shouldn't promise to deliver something that isn't ready and clearly won't be available on the timeline that you promise it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Richard King said:


> From what I gathered from the conversation, NEW Archos branded models will support Pocket Dish. I don't believe existing Archos branded models will. I'll try to verify today.


I beleive that all of the Archos branded models will work with the E* receivers including the new models. What makes the PocketDish better is the fast transfer speed via USB 2.0.


----------



## suptech (Jul 2, 2006)

> I beleive that all of the Archos branded models will work with the E* receivers including the new models. What makes the PocketDish better is the fast transfer speed via USB 2.0.


Huh ?
Yes of course ..that is not the issue /question.
The current Pocketdish(es ) are a dish branded version of Archos last year stuff.
They havve different firmware and maybe an additional chip to handle the DRM .
The question is:
When is dish coming out with their branded version of this years Archos stuff.
Or will this years Archos stuff eventually work with dish Vip 622 via the USB port.
When ???


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Hound said:


> What whole is D in? What lesson have they not learned?


They are in the whole USA, but the hole referred to may involve the time line for the 150 HD channel capacity which was supposed to be in 2006. Also, some mention of many new HD channels being available by December 2006.

Of course, both providers have not been true to the realities of the situations.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Seems like both providers have taken the SEC forward statements disclaimer to heart.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

suptech said:


> Huh ?
> Yes of course ..that is not the issue /question.
> The current Pocketdish(es ) are a dish branded version of Archos last year stuff.
> They havve different firmware and maybe an additional chip to handle the DRM .
> ...


If I understood correctly during the conference, the plan is to make the Dish and Archos units identical, so that either would work. In fact Charlie mentioned something to the effect of "Why have two brand names out in the marketplace?" So, I believe that Dish dealers will eventually be marketing an Archos branded product (the current Archos product) and that it will work with the Dish product. I'll see if I can get a clarification today. I find it interesting that I don't recall seeing any PocketDish(es) in the Dish booth this year, but, once again I'll try to swing by and verify that also.

My internet connection is VERY poor at the hotel today so, I may not be able to respond for a while.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JohnH said:


> They are in the whole USA, but the hole referred to may involve the time line for the 150 HD channel capacity which was supposed to be in 2006. Also, some mention of many new HD channels being available by December 2006.
> 
> Of course, both providers have not been true to the realities of the situations.


When was it announced that D* would have the 150 nation HD channel capacity in 2006? In the original press release from 2004, http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=617918&highlight= they said _The next two satellites, DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, will launch in early 2007. These satellites will have the capacity for more than 1,000 additional local HD channels, more than 150 national HD channels, and other new programming offerings. _. Since that release I haven't see anything else from D* that had the capacity for 150 national HD channels in 2006, can you please provide a link?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps all the talk has made it seem that it was 2006, but the early 2007 is a stretch now, since predicted launches are in June 2007.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

harsh said:


> That you shouldn't promise to deliver something that isn't ready and clearly won't be available on the timeline that you promise it.


That strategy made $billions$ for Microsoft.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> That strategy made $billions$ for Microsoft.


Charlie doesn't do to bad announcing things and missing the date, NBR on the 50X is one that he's been promising for a long time.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> TV2 is 4x3 only. If you are using the TV2 outputs (including the TV2 RF out) to reach a second set you cannot get a 16x9 display.


Could you not make "fake" 16 X 9 by using the controls of the TV? My Sony will let me take cable & over the air 4X3 and fill my 16 X 9 screen. Not a perfect solution, but it works. I was guessing (but do not know) if the DN receivers output a screen that a TV can do this too?

mraroid


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The trouble is when watching a 16x9 source (some call them HD channels) your current choices on TV2 is to watch zoomed and cropped OR in letterbox. There is no option to stretch the picture to use the full screen (other than cropping).

That means when you watch this on a remote TV you can either receive a cropped picture and watch in with pillarboxes or stretched to fit (still losing image) or receive the letterbox picture and use TV controls to zoom in to fill the screen (losing resolution).

A "anamorphic" stretch mode for TV2 would be nice so that when one starts with a 720p or 1080i picture they can at least pass 480i without cropping the sides. In letterbox you are effectively losing 25% of the screen to black and getting a "360i" image.

I don't expect TV2 to be in HD with current hardware, but it would be nice to be able to use ALL of the hardware that is there ... all 480 or so lines ... instead of losing a quarter of the screen resolution or cropping.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> I don't expect TV2 to be in HD with current hardware, but it would be nice to be able to use ALL of the hardware that is there ... all 480 or so lines ... instead of losing a quarter of the screen resolution or cropping.


Ah. I see what you are saying James. Thanks for explaining it to me.

mraroid


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Why not add a plus package like before with AT60.. RSN's 2 or 4 cents more sound fair? SNY better be included.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Richard King said:


> If I understood correctly during the conference, the plan is to make the Dish and Archos units identical, so that either would work. In fact Charlie mentioned something to the effect of "Why have two brand names out in the marketplace?" So, I believe that Dish dealers will eventually be marketing an Archos branded product (the current Archos product) and that it will work with the Dish product. I'll see if I can get a clarification today. I find it interesting that I don't recall seeing any PocketDish(es) in the Dish booth this year, but, once again I'll try to swing by and verify that also.
> 
> My internet connection is VERY poor at the hotel today so, I may not be able to respond for a while.


Verified. PocketDish is going away as a name. All FUTURE Archos product (NOT the current generation) will be "PocketDish" able.

My internet connection is still VERY poor at the hotel. Intermittant at best.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

No answer regarding *NBR on the 5xx* ?


----------



## Tweakophyte (Dec 11, 2004)

Can anyone check on when the audio drop-out issue on the 622 might be fixed?

Thanks,


----------



## suptech (Jul 2, 2006)

Richard King:


> Verified. PocketDish is going away as a name. All FUTURE Archos product (NOT the current generation) will be "PocketDish" able.


Thanks Richard !
Odd though, from a marketing / product selling point of view. Given that the current generation showed up ~ Oct of 2006,
I can't see any future stuff showing up till ~Oct 2007. The Current Pocketdishh AV500e is now very old in media player world.
And @ $300 somewhat overpriced ! IMHO
( Yes I know it can record and as far as USB- Dish transfer is concernened, it is the only game in town) .


----------



## Dish Cubfan (Dec 5, 2004)

tibber said:


> *Vision*
> To be the best provider of Video at the lowest cost.
> 
> *Locals in HD*
> ...


So - RSNs in HD spell "Don't hold your breathe"? I guess I'll start examining the options with Direct TV again.


----------



## jcrash (Jul 22, 2002)

tibber said:


> *HTPC Cards*
> Working with Microsoft, no timeline as yet. Microsoft has to work out DRM issues to satisfy the copyright holders.


Woah!

Does this mean Tuner card that would record to a HTPC? Give me that and I will ditch all my receivers immediately. Huge savings for DISH on hardware if they get this working.


----------

